
SpaceX’s Secret Weapon Is Gwynne Shotwell - ss2003
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-26/she-launches-spaceships-sells-rockets-and-deals-with-elon-musk
======
InTheArena
This has been obvious for a while. At SpaceX, Gwynne seems much more like a
cofounder then a lackey. She shares musks vision and appreciates his ability
to set big hairy audacious goals, but then does the impossible and manages the
team to the BHAG.

Honestly, musk and the board of Tesla needs to find a similar person for
Tesla.

~~~
consumer451
> Honestly, musk and the board of Tesla needs to find a similar person for
> Tesla.

Wouldn’t that be JB Straubel?

~~~
InTheArena
Not recently, given how things are playing out in the press.

------
tomcam
Few people have names more suited to their jobs than Ms. Shotwell...

